
The effects of brief, infrequent cold water immersion - fpoling
http://jevohealth.com/journal/vol2/iss2/4/
======
DrScump
TL;DR: "singular acute (18 minutes) cold water exposures (15 ±1 °C) weekly for
the duration of the intervention (6 weeks)."

That's about 59 degrees F.

